# More spiders from Wollongong, NSW (Australia)



## moloch (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are photos of a few other spiders that I see in the hills near Wollongong.  I encounter these while searching for Broad-tailed Geckos (Phyllurus platurus).

I don't know what this is but it looks as if may be a relative of the Flat Spider.  Any ideas?







Wolf Spiders?



















An interesting cricket that probably feeds some of the larger spiders:







This is my real target of the night walks ... a Broad-tailed Gecko.






regen'ed tail













original tail







habitat (rocks at the top of the escarpment):

























Regards,
David


----------



## alexmargaritis (Sep 25, 2009)

very good post!:clap: these spiders are amazing!!


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 25, 2009)

amazing pics,look forward to next post
andy


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Sep 25, 2009)

Photos 2, 3, and 4 are fishing spiders.  Looks like the standard _Dolomedes_ from North America.


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 25, 2009)

or could they be some sort of huntsman...


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 28, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> or could they be some sort of huntsman...


agreed.
andy


----------



## moloch (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the info.  I see plenty of large hunstman so will post photos of these sometimes.

Regards,
David


----------



## eelnoob (Sep 29, 2009)

Great pix, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucille (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful pix, beautiful gecko!!!!!


----------

